# CALLER ID DOESN'T WORK ON 211 or 622



## cato47 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi folks:

Got a new Dish VIP 211 & VIP 622 installed and the caller ID won't work on either. A close friend just got a Dish 1000 installed and a 211 and his caller ID doesn't work either. The DishNetwork service guy that installed my new receivers couldn't get either receivers caller ID to work when he was at the house today 08/07/06. The tech said he had seen the problem before and a new receiver doesn't solve the problem. Anyone else having this same problem?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

cato47 said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> Got a new Dish VIP 211 & VIP 622 installed and the caller ID won't work on either. A close friend just got a Dish 1000 installed and a 211 and his caller ID doesn't work either. The DishNetwork service guy that installed my new receivers couldn't get either receivers caller ID to work when he was at the house today 08/07/06. The tech said he had seen the problem before and a new receiver doesn't solve the problem. Anyone else having this same problem?
> 
> ...


Same problem here with a 411....
The Caller ID function has worked....randomly...exactly TWICE in the 8 months I've had the receiver.....No rhyme or reason why...I've checked and re-checked my settings.....My D* H20 Caller ID functions flawlessly.....E* seems to have no clue as to why it doesn't work reliably....The rest of the 411 is fine, so I've elected to hang onto it, and not swap it out....afraid I might get more trouble with another unit.....:nono2:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

We've been complaining about caller-id on the 211 since February. It always works when one son calls from San Diego, it never works when my daughter calls from Virginia, and it never works when my other son calls from his local cell phone. 

Of course, it's pretty far down on the list of necessary features for an HD receiver, but we'd still like for the caller-id to work as well as it does on the 811.


----------

